# Pompanos Landed on Saturday...



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Finally had a chance to go fishing on Saturday. Storms were off shore but we took the chance to go anyway. Set up and lines in the water by 8. Turned sunny and was beautiful the rest of the day. Water was clear too. Started out slow with a lady fish in the first hour. Then about an hour later got our first pompano! Really slow with no hits for another couple hours. Finally action picked up and got our second pompano. Then our rod furtherest away got a huge hit. Rod and rod holder went horizontal!! Wasn't sure we would get there in time before it disappeared in the surf. Then all went slack. Cut by a shark I'm sure. Then it was on and the ladies started hitting! Reeled in at least 10 in the next hour and half. Had another cut line before the day was over. Finished up with the two pompanos and 11 lady fish. Thanks JC.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Good deal


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

At least you got a good dinner & got out of the house. You got to look at the bright side.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

What were you fishing with?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Look at you ...out there catching pompano ! Nice !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

wflgator said:


> What were you fishing with?



Sand Fleas...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE CATCH:thumbsup:


----------

